# GAMER PC - &quot;Kaufberatung&quot;



## L4stH0pe (5. Januar 2014)

Moinsen,
undzwar kauf ich mir "neue" Komponenten usw. für einen GAMER PC.

Es muss Spiele wie BF4, Mafia usw. auf max. locker schaffen.

Diese Komponenten habe ich momentan bzw. kauf ich mir:
CPU: Intel Core i5 750

Mainboard: MSI P55-CD53 LGA 1156

RAM: Kingston HyperX CL9 16GB 1333Mhz

Graka: Gigabyte NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan OC, Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan AMP Edition, ASUS GeForce GTX 780, Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 AMP *oder* Zotac GeForce GTX 780 

Netzteil: Fractal Design FD-PSU-TS2B-1000W Tesla R2 Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör,

Enermax ERV1000EWT-G Revolution87+ 80Plus Gold: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör,

http://www.amazon.de/quiet-BN205-Po...-2&keywords=be+quiet!+BN204+Dark+Power+Pro+10,

Corsair Professional Series Gold AX1200 High: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör,

http://www.amazon.de/quiet-Straight...&qid=1388829834&sr=8-2&keywords=netzteil+700w,

http://www.amazon.de/OCZ-Fatal1ty-S...&qid=1388829864&sr=8-1&keywords=netzteil+750w,

LC Power LC8750 Netzteil 750W V2.2 blau: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör,

Caseking.de  *oder*

Caseking.de 

Gehäuse: http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-Value...1&keywords=Sharkoon+T9+Value+Black+PC-Gehäuse, 

http://www.amazon.de/Corsair-Vengea...-1&keywords=Corsair+Vengeance+Series+Weiß+C70, 

http://www.amazon.de/Corsair-Vengea...8&qid=1388598393&sr=1-282&keywords=PC-Gehäuse, 

http://www.amazon.de/Thermaltake-Mi...F8&qid=1388597987&sr=1-17&keywords=PC-Gehäuse, 

Caseking.de , 

Caseking.de , 

Caseking.de  *oder*

Caseking.de 

Monitor: Samsung S24C350H, Samsung S27C750P, BenQ XL2720T, ASUS MX299Q *oder* ASUS VN247H

Kühler: Enermax ELC120-TA, be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 *oder* Noctua NH-D14

Festplatte (SSD): Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB

So in Ordnung? Ziel: Mächtig Power und leise.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2014)

Das ist sehr unübersichtlich - sag doch lieber mal, was Du ausgeben willst (wobei das ja ein weiter Bereich zu sein scheint, wenn du zwischen den Preisbereichen einer GTX 770 und einer Titan schwankst) und welche der Komponenten Du auf jeden Fall schon hast, und auch was du vlt noch hast, aber nicht aufgelistet hast wie zB altes Netzteil.

 Ne Titan ist auf jeden Fall völliger Schwachsinn  denn die ist schwächer als eine GTX 780 Ti, aber teurer. Aber selbst eine GTX 780 oder 780 Ti ist an sich viel zu teuer für das, was die leisten. Eine GTX 770 ist an sich das vernünftigste. Ne GTX 780 zB ist zwar ein Stück besser, aber da kauft man sich lieber ne GTX 770 und dann halt früher erneut eine neue Karte, anstatt viel mehr auszugeben. WENN überhaupt mehr als 300€ für eine Grafikkarte, dann nimm eine AMD R9 290, denn die kostet unter 400€, ist aber sogar stärker als eine GTX 780.

 Und so oder so solltest Du von wegen "maximale Details" dich nicht veräppeln lassen, denn manche Spiele haben einen Ultra-Modus, der an sich nur dazu dient, damit man quasi angeben kann, dass das Spiel eine dermaßen tolle Grafik hat, dass sie auf maximalen Details ne HighEnd-Karte braucht. In Wahrheit sieht aber beim Spielen der Modus mit "nur" hohen Details nicht merkbar schlechter aus, läuft aber mit viel viel günstigerer Hardware problemlos.


----------



## L4stH0pe (5. Januar 2014)

Unübersichtlich? Naja ..
Sowas wie eine Preisgrenze gibts nicht 
Ich know  Die Graka sollte für die nächsten paar Jahre die neuen Spiele auf max. funken.
Der Punkt ist, dass es *mächtig Power* haben muss und *vorallem leise*.

Ich halte von AMD nichts zuviel ... Werde es aber mir anschauen.
Welche r9 290 würdest du mir empfehlen? XFX? Sapphire?

Könntest du/ihr ein paar Komponeten vorschlagen, welche Bf4 usw. auf max. funken.


----------



## NazcaGT (5. Januar 2014)

Nun ja ich werde dir vielleicht keine beratung geben aber dein Nutzer-Name errinert mich an die gute alte L85A2


----------



## L4stH0pe (5. Januar 2014)

HHahaha


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2014)

L4stH0pe schrieb:


> Unübersichtlich? Naja ..


 ja sorry, aber einige Komponenten ohne Links und dazu noch fast 20 Links mit vielen Links, bei denen man klicken MUSS, weil da ansonsten nur "caseking" oder so steht, und keine Abgrenzung, was Du nun schon hast und was nicht, finde ich schon ziemlich unübersichtlich  




> Sowas wie eine Preisgrenze gibts nicht
> Ich know  Die Graka sollte für die nächsten paar Jahre die neuen Spiele auf max. funken.


 so was gibt es nicht, das ist unmöglich. Die absolute HighEnd-Karte mit Single-GPU (also EINEM Grafikchip und nicht mehreren) von vor 3 Jahren war die Nvidia GTX 580 für damals knapp 500€. Die wird inzwischen schon von einer 170€-Karte (AMD R9 270X) übertroffen... soviel dazu.  

Da kauft man sich also lieber alle 2 Jahre, als anspruchsvoller Gamer vlt. alls 12 Monate einfach ne neue Grafikkarte aus der "Oberklasse" für 250-350€ und alle 2-4 Jahre vlt ne neue CPU, basta. Das ist viel besser als das doppelte auszugeben für vlt 20-30% mehr Leistung, womit man dann trotzdem nur 6-12 Monate länger mit auskommt  


Was HAST Du denn nun schon? Optimal wäre, wenn der Preis keine so große Rolle spielt, derzeit ein Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 oder (falls man übertakten will) ein i7-4770k, Mainboard für ca 80€ oder (fürs Übertakten) 120-150€, 8GB DDR3-1600-RAM und eine AMR R9 290. und ne SSD für Windows, vlt auch eine größere für das ein oder andere Spiel.

Nur wenn man eine GTX 780 Ti nimmt, würde man noch besser dastehen, aber auch nur 10% besser als mit der R9 290, dafür kostet die aber 600€, eine AMD R9 290 nur 400€ (jeweils mit nem guten Kühler und nicht mit dem lauten AMD / Nvidia-Lüfter)

und wenn du unbedingt Nvidia willst, würde ich eher nur eine GTX 770 nehmen und dann halt bei Bedarf schon in nem Jahr ne neue Karte, oder eine GTX 780 wie zB Palit GeForce GTX 780 JetStream, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (NE5X780H10FB-1100J) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland das wäre noch okay, weil der Preis bei Dir ja keine so große Rolle spielt.


----------



## L4stH0pe (5. Januar 2014)

jo kb alles reinzuschreiben 
Brauchst keine Graka von früher und jetzt zu vergleichen. Ich selbst hab mometan die 590 GTX. Preis juckt mich nicht 
Momentan hab ich das Mainboard und CPU (s.o.)

Welche Marke würdest du mir empfehlen bzg. r9 290? Sapphire?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2014)

L4stH0pe schrieb:


> jo kb alles reinzuschreiben
> Brauchst keine Graka von früher und jetzt zu vergleichen. Ich selbst hab mometan die 590 GTX. Preis juckt mich nicht
> Momentan hab ich das Mainboard und CPU (s.o.)
> 
> Welche Marke würdest du mir empfehlen bzg. r9 290? Sapphire?



Bei der R9 290 gibt es derzeit nur ganz wenige, die einen eigenen Lüfter/Kühler haben und nicht den lauten AMD-Kühler. Von Sapphire gibt es auch eine, die hier Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-50G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und in zwei Tests kommt die auch gut weg Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Test: Endlich Stille auf Hawaii  und auch Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test - ComputerBase  Wäre also ein guter Tipp, WENN die denn dann lieferbar ist.


 Und wie viel besser die als die GTX 590 ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Die GTX 590 war ja an sich auch zu viel des Guten, auch da hätte ich eher maximal ne 570 oder 580 genommen und dann aber "schon" vor 1-2 Jahren ne neue. Auch wegen des Strombedarfs. Aber im Vergleich zur GTX 580 ist die R9 290 ca 75% schneller.


 ach ja: falls Du den Core i5 750 an sich weiter nutzen wolltest: der ist noch okay, aber schon ein core i5-4570 für 160€ würde ca 30% mehr Leistung bringen können in Games.


----------



## L4stH0pe (6. Januar 2014)

Ok thx.
Kennst du vl. eins von den Gehäusen oben, die du mir empfehlen würdest?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2014)

An sich sind alle Gehäuse ab 40€ schon ordentlich - wenn Du mehr ausgibst, dann hast Du meist mehr und/oder leisere Lüfter mit drin, und das Meterial ist halt nochmal was besser. Aber mehr als 100€ für ein Gehäuse ist schon extrem viel.

 An sich wäre das Sharkoon T9 daher schon bestens geeignet, allerdings passen da maximal Grafikkarten bis 30cm rein, und die Sapphire R9 290 ist 30,5cm... 

 meine Vorschläge, wo die Karte auch 100% reinpasst: Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (gibt auch andere LED-Farben) oder Cooler Master N500 USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (NSE-500-KWN2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Sharkoon Tauron gr oder AeroCool Mechatron schwarz mit Sichtfenster (EN5702 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   oder Cooler Master CM 690 III (CMS-693-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## L4stH0pe (6. Januar 2014)

ach ja: falls Du den Core i5 750 an sich weiter nutzen wolltest: der ist noch okay, aber schon ein core i5-4570 für 160€ würde ca 30% mehr Leistung bringen können in Games.[/QUOTE]

Ich könnte aber theoretisch mit dem CPU, 16GB DDR3 RAM, GTX 780 / Ti usw. Bf4 usw. auf problemlos auf ultra spielen?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2014)

16GB sind bei weitem nicht nötig, 8GB reichen dicke. Ob die CPU "problemlos" ausreicht, weiß ich aber leider nicht. Vor allem auch deswegen, weil grad BF4 immer noch nicht rund läuft, also ganz allgemein: da haben manche mit Top-Systemen Problemen, dann kann es auch ne Weile super laufen und bricht plötzlich ein usw., daher kann man auch nicht verlässlich sagen, mit welcher Hardware es wie gut läuft.

 Du kannst natürlich die CPU nutzen und dann einfach mal ausprobieren, und wenn es nicht reicht, holst Du halt nen core i5 oder i7 für Sockel 1150


----------



## L4stH0pe (6. Januar 2014)

Joo, hatte meine Bedenken ..
Erstma gucken.

Zu den Mainboards habe ich diese im Auge: 


Asus MAXIMUS VI FORMULA
Asus Maximus VI Hero
Asus Sabertooth Z87 
Asus Z87-DELUXE
Und CPU:


Intel Core i7 4770K
Intel Core i5 4670K

Die Cpus kann man übertaken. Dies ist mir eig. wayne.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2014)

Wenn Übertakten egal ist, dann nimm den Xeon E3-1230 v3. Der ist ein i7-4770 nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit, die man ja eh nicht braucht, wenn man eine Grafikkarte nutzt.

 Und die Boards sind viel zu teuer. Selbst zum Übertakten würde ich maximal 140-150€ ausgeben, an sich kannst du aber auch mit nem 120€ nicht weniger machen als mit einem teureren. Da du aber gar nicht übertakten willst, muss es gar kein "Z"-Chipsatz sein, da würde ich maximal 80-100€ investieren, AUSSER du verlangst ganz bestimmte Eigenschaften des Boards, die du erst für einen höheren Preis findest, zB Anzahl USB-Ports oder so. Bei der reinen merkbaren Spieleleistung unterscheiden sich die Boards nicht.


----------



## L4stH0pe (6. Januar 2014)

ah ok. 
Wenn alles im Gehäuse ist, muss von der farboptik auch passen ^^


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2014)

Um was für ne Farbe geht es denn? Akzente in Rot, Schwarz, Blau, Gelb - gibt es alles auch unter 150€...


----------



## L4stH0pe (6. Januar 2014)

ist mir eig. wayne.
z.b. wenn netzteil blau leuchtet, dann möglichst blau ^^
Bin eher auf der Suche nach Rot, Grün ..


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2014)

Dann müsstest Du natürlich erst mal wissen, was da noch wie leuchtet, bevor man da nen Tipp geben kann   


 Aber zB rote Akzente  ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance (90-MXGQ30-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder MSI B85-G43 Gaming (7816-020R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder grün Gigabyte G1.Sniper B5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 gibt es also nicht erst für 200€ oder so.


----------



## L4stH0pe (7. Januar 2014)

jo, bin aber für vorschläge offen


----------



## L4stH0pe (7. Januar 2014)

könntest du mir komponenten nennen, welche von der farboptik alle passen? .. 
preis ist egal. wie du bereits gesagt hast, ist z-chipsatz zum übertaken. das weiß ich aber, die mainboards mit anderen chipsatz haben nicht die eigentschaften wie z.b. keine usb 3.0 wenn möglich, kein oneboard mist usw.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2014)

L4stH0pe schrieb:


> könntest du mir komponenten nennen, welche von der farboptik alle passen? ..
> preis ist egal. wie du bereits gesagt hast, ist z-chipsatz zum übertaken. das weiß ich aber, die mainboards mit anderen chipsatz haben nicht die eigentschaften wie z.b. keine usb 3.0 wenn möglich, kein oneboard mist usw.



ALLE modernen Boards für den Sockel 1150 haben selbstverständlich USB3.0, und onboard-Sound haben auch alle Boards, da gibt es gar keine ohne ^^

Du musst aber schon ne Wunschfarbe nennen, sonst kann man nix machen. Ich hab Dir ja ua. ein MSI mit tiefschwarz + knallrot verlinkt, das sieht doch an sich schick aus.

 Und wenn du nicht übertakten willst, kannst Du an sich jedes Board nehmen, außer du suchst eine ganz spezielle Austattungseigenschaft. USB3.0, auch zum Anschluss an die Gehäusefront, genug SATA-Anschlüsse, Sound, LAN... das haben ALLE Boards, selbst die für 50€. Und PCIe 3.0 haben auch FAST alle, selbst viele für unter 70€.


----------



## L4stH0pe (7. Januar 2014)

hab vergesssen zu schreiben, oneboard >grafik<.
ich meine von der farbe her, das leuchten. u know what i mean?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2014)

Nee, was meinst Du? Die Boards selber "leuchten" ja nicht.  ^^  wenn, dann leuchten Lüfter oder zusätzlich eingebaute Kaltlicht-Kathoden wie solche http://pics.computerbase.de/1/3/4/4/6/7.jpg

 und onboard-Grafik haben auch alle Boards für den Sockel 1150 bzw. es ist genauer gesagt so: die Intel-CPUs für den Sockel 1150 haben fast alle eine eingebaute Grafikeinheit, und für den Fall, dass man die nutzen will, haben die Boards an sich ALLE auch Monitoranschlüsse. Eine richtige "onboard-VGA" haben diese Boards aber nicht. Ob es Boards gibt, die noch nicht mal nen Monitoranschluss haben, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## L4stH0pe (7. Januar 2014)

Mein altes ASUS RAMPAGE III Extreme hat "biss" geleuchtet. (ROG Zeichen)

Sowas in der Art ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2014)

Das zwischen dem Kühler und der Grafikkarte, das Symbol? Da weiß ich nicht, ob es so was gibt. Oder haben das die Boards, die du rausgesucht hattest? Du könntest aber jederzeit zB mit nem Schwarzlicht ein selbst "aufgeklebtes" Symbol zum leuchten bringen, falls das wichtig ist.

 Ansonsten musst Du halt eines der teuren nehmen, wenn Du darauf so viel wert legst


----------



## L4stH0pe (7. Januar 2014)

glaube nicht. schaue gleich nach.


----------

